# aquarium salt...



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I keep reading on here about using aquarium salt in your tanks.My question is,do you just use it for healing them or can it be used regularly to be a benefit to your p's.Also,what kind of salt do you use?Thanks.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I use salt all the time. I just use the regular aquarium salt you buy at the LFS.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Use aquarium salt i bought it at wal-mart for healing fins.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

_Moved to Equipment Questions_


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

same here.

MAD


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I use instant ocean.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I use regular salt and it does well in my tank but I have used it once to help cycle and get rid of any bad stuff in my tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Only time I ever used salt was when I spotted the early stages of ich on one of my reds. Raised the temp and added salt, was gone in less than a week.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the input...I will pick some up at my lfs,that way if I do decide I need it or want to use it I have it on hand.

Do you use it at water changes for those of you who use it regularly,just curious.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you decide to use it, you would replace the needed amount at water changes, but remember, salt does not evaporate so when you are just "toping off" you dont need to add salt.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> If you decide to use it, you would replace the needed amount at water changes, but remember, salt does not evaporate so when you are just "toping off" you dont need to add salt.


Yep just as stated.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info...very helpful.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> I use instant ocean.


 instant ocean salt is for salt water tanks. You have to use fresh water safe salt in a fresh water tank.

MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I have never used salt, because none of my fishes have ever been injured badly. I also heard that its supposed to clear up there gills.


----------

